# Quarter Pet Peeves



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I agree but you mostly only see that in halter Quarter Horses.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Very true. There's really no point. lol. If you want an Arab buy one and feed it too much. lol jk. :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure it is most seen in the bulkier bred horses, like Impressive horses so to say. You can't maximize a noses size but you can with just about everything else.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega's Impressive bred and she has normal sized nosed.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I never said it was in all the Impressive bred horses. Also I highly doubt she is bred specifically for muscling. Those that have those tiny noses happen to be bred for muscling for halter.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Arrg, I hate that, too!
I also hate:
The really tiny feet, and *huge* body's (mainly seen on halter horses).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> I'm sure it is most seen in the bulkier bred horses, like Impressive horses so to say. You can't maximize a noses size but you can with just about everything else.





> I never said it was in all the Impressive bred horses. Also I highly doubt she is bred specifically for muscling. Those that have those tiny noses happen to be bred for muscling for halter.


well you did say the impressive horses, and i was just saying that not all impressive horses are like that. Also, neither you nor I was there when her previous owner decided to breed Impress Me Shanon to Skippin Abroad, so neither of us know what she was bred for.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

And again, I did not say all Impressive bred horses were like that. Secondly you would know if she was bred specifically for halter because her muscles would totally pop out. Like the horses that are bred for halter have tons of horses that are bred just for muscling all in their lines. Its all the years of breeding all compiled into one huge muscled horse and it just so happens everything got maximized except the nose.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

for overall conformation and halter classes, that tea-cup muzzle is considered ideal. It's also what is wanted in the halter classes. the tiny feet, however, are not wanted. Some have them, I have one with it, but for the breed ideal it's not correct. Neither one of these factors are due to only Impressive bloodlines - they are actually seen in multiple bloodlines, including some foundation horses.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't like Halter QH's....very ugly....


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

The face shape is less annoying to me than some of the super dish faced arabians I've seen. In fact I kinda think it gives the horse character, almost a cartoon-y element. The only thing I find funny looking is that tiny little forelock. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that head shape is in the breed standard, though it's very exaggerated.

Sorry if I'm completely wrong, but I'm pretty tired.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I show arabs and was just wondering those big bulldozer halter qhs are they a comfey ride it doesnt seem like it and if a qh performance horse looks less like a halter horse then that doesnt make since cuz shouldn't the halter horse look like the ideal qh to breed but if you breed halter horses wouldnt they just make halter horses not performance horses.It just seems wierd that you cant take a halter qh and do performance when a halter horse is supposed to potray what the breed is for but you cant even stradle him? Please dont be rude because I really don't know what im talking about I'm just confused a bit


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

"Get in ze choppa'!"










I don't think they're ugly, but I don't really prefer them. Just like I don't prefer body building women.


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally have never seen a quarter horse that looks like that except for on the internet. I don't like it either but I guess thats the way they are expected to look in halter.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, the horse tim posted looks like he's on steroids....... and about the nose thing.... most of them are in halter...... my guess would be because they aren't quite as good at breathing as the horses with larger noses so it's harder for them to do the big competitions..... just my guess......and I'm not saying that all of them have this problem, just that it would probably make it more challenging for the horse


----------



## Gypsy29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think it is ugly, but I don't particularly like it. I love quarter horses with a regular head and not quite so on steriods looking. I believe that most of these halter horses have never even had a saddle on, so who knows what it is like to ride them. But with all of that muscle you would think that they would be able to carry themselves nicely, but then again it may be so much muscle that they can't carry themselves. I also find it silly to breed a horse just for halter. As stated previously, isn't a halter horse supposed to have good confirmation for performance classes? I believe AQHA has started a new class for performance halter horses. But I don't go to QH shows yet, so I am not sure. But again, isn't the whole point of halter to have good performance horses so why would they have to have two seperate halter classes? Sorry I am ranting and getting off topic. 
I love quarter horses, but not particularly halter bred horses. I go for any of the other breeding lines.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats what you would see at any big Qh shows for Halter horses


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Eugh. I can't STAND that look in a quarter horse. Not only do I find it ugly - fair enough, people are entitled to their different opinions on such things - but that horse is not useable or healthy! Have you ever seen a horse like that move: the 'full diaper' waddle? It's hilarious, but not when you think about how the horse feels, or how much damage putting all that weight on already teeny-tiny but trimmed even smaller feet. And this fashion for ridiculously post-legged halter horses with straight pasterns.
There's a lot wrong in the AQHA at the moment, particularly in halter. It's a shame really because they can be lovely horses.

Also, the hideous photoshopping often seen in halter QH pics (but by no means limited to them!) drives me insane. WHY?!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

sandsarita said:


> for overall conformation and halter classes, that tea-cup muzzle is considered ideal. It's also what is wanted in the halter classes. the tiny feet, however, are not wanted. Some have them, I have one with it, but for the breed ideal it's not correct. Neither one of these factors are due to only Impressive bloodlines - they are actually seen in multiple bloodlines, including some foundation horses.



I agree.
But I didn't say that it was just Impressive horses, just used him as an example.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Junior is a foundation horse and he has part halter blood lines and he does have some muscle in his but that is like always there and a somewhat tiny nose i actually find it cute. Honestly i don't think its that bad not like the Arabian look.

To me this is more attractive 











than this strained out neck look


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree, I would rather see a chunky QH than a skinny dishfaced arab with no body....BUT I'm not a fan of both.

I'd rather see a chunkier Arab and a more slimmed down QH.

BUT!! NO DISH FACES! That's just ugly period! :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

lol yea i understand what you mean but i still love the chunky type quarter horses. Well not too chunky but chunky like my boy lol. I just love those big butts.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im more of a slender yet not lanky QH person. Appendix horses to me are just blah. They don't move to my liking and i don't like their minds.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably one of the best looking Quarter Horses to live in my opinion. 










It's Barpassers Image


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

That picture that JR posted. That horse to me is an example of over-breeding. Look at his hind fetlocks. They're huge. Thus an example of over breeding.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim, if his throat latch wasn't so huge, he would look a lot better.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Tim, if his throat latch wasn't so huge, he would look a lot better.


He's a stallion, give him a break. He can't really help it.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm just saying. Trust me, I would kill to have a horse like that, but I would kill for a horse with a smaller throat latch.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

No no, I understand. Its just that since he's a stallion his larynx is going to get larger, just like with men.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, like an adam's apple?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Oh, like an adam's apple?


Yea, the adam's apple is the larynx.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with Tim. I find Barpasser has very appealing confirmation


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the horse in the first picture is sexy. I also think the sesond horse is sexy also. Keep in mind that people modify these pictures and adjust the features of the horse. Take a look at the ears on the first horse. You can see that they have been trimmed down using software. 

Have you ever seen one of the horses up close and in person? They are never as refined as in the pictures. They normally look more natural and the heads and muzzles not as sleek.

Unfortunately, this is the current breed standard look.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at the size of the QH on page one. That's insane, a quarter horse on steroids!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i like the small nose look personally and my June June has a small nose and small head on his big body lol but i like him just the way he is, actually i think its cute. hehe yea but thats just my opinion i know everyone has their own view on horses but yea just wanted to say my view on it.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

It is ridiculous that halter horses are bred to look and function so differently than usable quarter horses. Athletic quarter horses might have a good amount of muscle in the right spot, but they do not look like the marshmallow man. 

The halter horses featured on this thread look hideous and unhealthy in my opinion, and I cannot imagine them being of much use...so why is that an ideal...you don't see functional quarter horses looking like that. If the same horses featured were not so blimped out, they would probably be highly attractive. 

I agree with the question posted...why would the halter horses conformation not be aligned with that of performance horses??


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

haha thats a good one Marshmellow man!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> It is ridiculous that halter horses are bred to look and function so differently than usable quarter horses. Athletic quarter horses might have a good amount of muscle in the right spot, but they do not look like the marshmallow man.
> 
> The halter horses featured on this thread look hideous and unhealthy in my opinion, and I cannot imagine them being of much use...so why is that an ideal...you don't see functional quarter horses looking like that. If the same horses featured were not so blimped out, they would probably be highly attractive.


Yea, that's why I prefer showmanship over halter. I don't even think there is a reason for halter. If it were up to me, I'd throw halter out the window. Showmanship is the most reaosnable way to show horses in hand. They're still judged on presentation and conformation but it's based on performance standards.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

If halter was done PROPERLY there is nothing wrong with it.

Personally I think the in-hand classes we have in the UK are pretty good. But then, the horse is required to be FUNCTIONAL and show good, sturdy, usable conformation rather than just look pretty, and they need to MOVE, not just stand still.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i think halter is fine i mean its good to be able to have good leading skills and good ground manners.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

But why not do that and have the horse move and show its athleticism too?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I really like both horses that *Jr_lover* posted. I love and keep both Arabs and Quarter Horses. Am I an exception? There seems to be a lot of people out there that love one and hate the other.  

I personally love that stocky look in a QH. My own quarter horse has a stocky look to him with a refined head, though he's nowhere near the pictures that have been posted. Also, I love that dishy look to an Arab's head. ;-)


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Well actually i don't mind either i just prefer my quarter horses because i have had some bad experiences with arabs and i am just not exactly in love with the breed but i definitely don't hate them. I do plan on possibly getting one some day.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an Arab and a QH. Personally i prefer QH's any day. I hate my Arab.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I have an Arab and a qh. Personally i prefer qh's any day. I hate my Arab.


Wow, that's a very.. um... strong statement.

Why is it that you prefer QH over Arabs. Why do you "hate" your Arab?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I just do, our personalities clash. Plus she is a pin to take care of. Constantly destroying things and getting hurt. No, i don't like her one bit.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Why not sell her to somone who will love her then?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Heh. Because i have to train her. But thats another story in the General topic if you'd like to go there and read more about my situation.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I didn't mean to sound rude, but I've had a horse that I just didn't like and it really didn't work out well. When I sold him to people that really liked him, all the problems that I had with him seemed to dissapear!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Kyani said:


> If halter was done PROPERLY there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Personally I think the in-hand classes we have in the UK are pretty good. But then, the horse is required to be FUNCTIONAL and show good, sturdy, usable conformation rather than just look pretty, and they need to MOVE, not just stand still.


You just described showmanship. :lol:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I didn't mean to sound rude, but I've had a horse that I just didn't like and it really didn't work out well. When I sold him to people that really liked him, all the problems that I had with him seemed to dissapear!


yea i agree i have seen that happen with other people too.


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> It is ridiculous that halter horses are bred to look and function so differently than usable quarter horses.


I agree. Halter is supposed to be judged on breed standards. Quarter Horses are athletes. So why do the halter horses, which should represent what Quarter Horses should look like, have conformation that makes them suitable for nothing but halter? AQHA does have performance halter now, for horses that have a Register of Merit in performance or racing, but it's silly that they had to make a seperate halter class for Quarter Horses that are athletes...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

tranquilo said:


> AKPaintLover said:
> 
> 
> > It is ridiculous that halter horses are bred to look and function so differently than usable quarter horses.
> ...



The only reason that halter Quarter horses are as bulky is because thats somewhat like a fad. Just like halter Arabians are scrawny little twigs. You don't see the show Arabians nearly as tiny and petite as halter ones.


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

My guess is that the horse on page one 'Get in ze choppa' is either NH or HH. They tend to be obscenely bulky and should not be used to set the breed standard. You can get a nice horse that is conformationally correct with muscles without looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger from the 80's.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

MistyAcres said:


> My guess is that the horse on page one 'Get in ze choppa' is either NH or hh. They tend to be obscenely bulky and should not be used to set the breed standard. You can get a nice horse that is conformationally correct with muscles without looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger from the 80's.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: His name isn't really "Get in ze choppa!" it's Kids Classic Style. I also thought he looked like Arnold, hence the tag line. 

I agree though, it's not exactly appealing nor does it really adhere to the breed standard.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

This horse does halter, and looks nothing like your average halter horse,
http://www.artfulinvestment.com/stallion/index.cfm

Not all QH halter horses are ginormous.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

That horse also does Western and English though. Horses used only for Halter are BIG, I think. lol


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

LikeWhoaa said:


> This horse does halter, and looks nothing like your average halter horse,
> http://www.artfulinvestment.com/stallion/index.cfm
> 
> Not all qh halter horses are ginormous.


Ohno. He is *not* your average halter horse. Certainly not.

In the QH world. This is your average halter horse.
http://www.mrtramp.com/Makinabigslpash.jpg


Artful Investment is Pretty big.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I tend to think of the "average" horse as one that would be the most common... meaning it would be the one any of us could have in their pasture rather than some superstar stud. ;-)

Here's an Impressive bred mare that a friend of mine owns. She does have the tiny little feet that are so desirable in a halter horse :roll: but I don't think she's overly muscular or out of proportion (the camera angle is a bit off, making her butt look larger than it is. ;-)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im talking Qh circut.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

nikelodeon79 said:


> IShe does have the tiny little feet that are so desirable in a halter horse


The look alright to me.


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> LikeWhoaa said:
> 
> 
> > This horse does halter, and looks nothing like your average halter horse,
> ...


Not to sound rude, but I think she would know. She's shows QH.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> LikeWhoaa said:
> 
> 
> > This horse does halter, and looks nothing like your average halter horse,
> ...


Of course he's not your average halter horse, which makes it even better that he shows halter and places. Last year at Congress he was up against the bulldog QH's and managed to place 6th.

He's not big either, he's quite slim actually. Which is where my horse got most of her traits from, since Artful Investment is her daddy.


----------

